# Reading text without opening thread



## Mathwiz (Jul 20, 2021)

Is there a setting I can enable that lets me read some of the text of the original poster in a thread when I hover over the thread title? Currently when I hover over the thread title, the box says "unread posts".


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Sorry, that feature does not currently exist.


----------



## Mathwiz (Jul 20, 2021)

Thank you for the reply. I am learning a ton of stuff on this website & you are an integral part. Thanks for all you do.


----------

